# Kings Sign Jamal Sampson



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Kings_Sign_Jamal_Sampson-148531-58.html 



> The Sacramento Kings today signed free agent Jamal Sampson, according to Kings’ President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie. Per club policy, terms of the contract were not disclosed.
> 
> Sampson, a 6-11, 235-pound forward-center, appeared in 23 games last season for the Charlotte Bobcats, averaging 3.4 ppg (.452 FGs), 5.3 rpg and 14.2 mpg. His signing with the Kings marks his fourth NBA team in as many seasons.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I just saw it on the score. Hes a big body and should be able to provide us with some interior defence and rebounding, but hes not a starter by any means. Welcome to the Kings.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Striking similarity between Ronny Turiaf and Jamal Sampson. When I heard about this trade thats the first thing that came to my head.


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

Good pickup, but whats gonna happen with our other bigs?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I guess I like Sampson more than the rest. He needs some weight to play center, but he's only 22, and in limited minutes, he puts up stratospheric rebounding rates.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I read that he's cousin with former King Ralph Sampson.


Welcome to the Kings, Jamal!!! :clap:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I called this 3 years ago with my very first post:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2578#post2578


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> I called this 3 years ago with my very first post:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2578#post2578


Thats wierd maybe its ment to be. Too bad Vlade isnt here anymore to help him out.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

haha jamal sampson... what a bust


----------



## PejaHolic (Aug 4, 2005)

He's solid, he's young, and has potential. Welcome to the KINGS! :cheers:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i say he gets cut on the first day


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

dannyM said:


> i say he gets cut on the first day


 Yeah, He's probably just training camp fodder. But if he shows anything, maybe they can stash him on the IR.

- - - - - - 

His NBADraft.net profile: http://nbadraft.net/profiles/jamalsampson.htm



> Strengths: The dreaded "P" word. Jamal has great potential. But at this point his game is very raw. However, 7 footers with his athleticism are not a dime a dozen. Has long arms and very good shot blocking ability. Has the potential to be among the game's elite centers, but has a lot of dedication and hard work in front of him before he can even think about that. Has excellent quickness for a 6-11 bigman. Good shot blocker/rebounder with touch around the basket.
> 
> Weaknesses: Lack of skills. Jamal will be another player on the 3-4 year plan. A high risk/reward type. Sometimes these (early entrant) players blossom into superstars and sometimes they fizzle into duds. Had injury problems in high school. Lack of strength will keep him from making much of a splash quickly. Desire is still under question. Doesn't appear to be the most disciplined player.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

i doubt he will be a blow.


----------

